# Weekly Competition 2015-47



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R' F2 R' F U' R F' U2
*2. *R2 F2 U R F' R2 U2 F U
*3. *R' U2 R' U F R' U2 F2 R U'
*4. *U R F U R' U2 R
*5. *U2 R' F U2 R' U' R' F' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D U R2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B' D' R2 U' F' R' D' B' D' L'
*2. *F L2 B2 R2 B U2 B L2 F L2 D2 L' B' R' B' U2 R2 U L2 F D
*3. *B' R2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F L' U' F D' L' R2 B2 U' B' F'
*4. *U2 L U2 L D2 L B2 F2 L2 U2 R F' D B F L' D U B' L2 F'
*5. *F' U2 L B2 L B U B2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 L2 F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 B' F U B Fw2 Uw B' Fw2 F2 L D Uw' B F2 L' Rw2 R D' B' Uw' F2 U Rw' Fw' Rw R' U' Rw' D2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 U B F L' R2 Uw2 F'
*2. *Fw' U R Fw2 L' Rw2 D2 Uw' L D L' F2 Rw2 R' B' F2 R' Uw2 L' D' Rw' R Uw2 L2 F2 L R' Uw Rw' F2 D2 Uw U R Uw L2 B2 Uw' B2 Rw
*3. *B' D' L Rw2 F2 D Fw2 D' B2 L' Rw' R2 B D Fw Uw U2 B Uw2 B F R2 D2 B' U2 R U L D' Uw L2 Fw F Rw2 B' Fw' D L' Uw R
*4. *D2 R' Fw' Uw U' Rw2 B F' Uw Rw' Uw2 B' F' R2 B F Rw2 R D Uw' U' B Rw R2 D B' Uw2 U' F' L2 U L2 B' F L Rw2 U Fw' L' R2
*5. *Uw' U2 Fw Uw2 U' B' L' Uw' Rw' B L Rw Fw' F2 L2 F2 Uw R B2 Fw2 R2 D' U' R F' D2 U' R' Uw B' Fw F Rw' Uw U' Rw F2 D Uw2 U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw U Lw' U' B' Bw2 Rw' R Fw Dw2 Lw Rw' R' Bw2 L2 Lw' Fw Rw' Uw' L' Rw2 Dw F' Lw R Uw2 Lw2 Bw Lw2 B R Dw U B' Lw2 Bw2 Dw' B' D2 U' L Bw' Fw2 Rw' B2 L B U' L Dw' Uw' Lw Uw' Rw Dw2 U2 Rw' Dw2 Lw' U2
*2. *Fw Lw2 B' Fw' Uw2 Fw L2 Bw2 U' Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Fw U' Bw' R' U L' Fw' R' D R2 U Rw2 B2 D2 Uw2 R2 Bw Fw F2 Lw Rw' R B F2 Uw2 U' L Lw F2 D L' U Rw R B' Lw Dw' Fw' Uw' Bw D' Rw2 D' Dw Uw2 Lw2 Bw Lw'
*3. *Rw Fw2 Lw' Bw' D' F2 Rw F' Dw' Uw' Rw' Uw2 L' Fw2 F' Uw Rw B Fw2 F L2 Lw' D2 Uw2 Lw R' Uw2 U L' B' U2 L' D Dw' L2 Uw B2 Uw2 B' Bw L Dw Uw U' Bw2 L' Uw' Lw R Fw F2 L2 Uw' L' Bw Uw2 U' Rw2 Bw Lw
*4. *Dw2 R2 F2 R' F L' Bw2 Dw2 L2 D U2 F Dw L' Bw' F' L2 Lw' R2 Dw' Uw Fw2 D2 R2 D Dw' Bw2 Fw U2 Bw Fw2 Rw' R2 Bw2 Fw D B2 U' B' F2 R2 U2 F2 Dw B R' U2 Fw Uw U' Lw' Fw' D U L R D Uw R' Bw'
*5. *U Fw2 U Fw' D' Uw2 L Rw Dw U B Bw' Lw B' Bw D' F L2 Rw R Uw Fw R' D L Uw2 Lw' Rw2 R2 F Dw2 U' Rw R' Dw2 L Lw U2 F Lw' Fw D' U Rw2 U2 R D Uw' U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw Dw2 Uw2 U2 B2 L Lw R B2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D' 2U' 2L2 U 3F2 3U' F 2D2 3U' 3F2 F' L 3F L' 3U' U' L 2L' D' L2 3R' B2 2F F' 2D' B' 2B L2 3R' B2 D' 2U2 U F D' 2F2 2R2 2B 3R2 2R2 3U' 3R2 2B 3R' F' L2 2F 2L2 3U' 2B' 3U' 3F' 2R' B 2B 2L2 2B2 2F' 3R' 3U2 L2 2L' 3F L 2U' R 2B2 2D2 3U 2U2
*2. *B2 3F' F2 3U' L' D 3U U 2B 2L 2B2 F2 U' 3R2 R D' U 2L D' L 2D2 3F' L2 3F2 2U' L' B 2R D2 2D' 2U U 3R' D2 2D2 3U U2 2B 3F' F' L 2L R2 D2 L' 2R' 2F' F' 3U' F D2 2U' L' 3R2 R' 2B 3U 2B' F2 2U2 F' 2D L2 2L2 2R2 2B2 L 3R' 2D F'
*3. *B' 3R U 2B2 3U L2 D 3U2 2L 2R2 2F F2 L2 2R2 2F 2L R2 F 2U2 2F' 2R2 D2 2R2 F2 2L' 2B2 2U2 3R R2 3F2 U 3R' 2R2 2F D' 3U U' L' 2L2 3R2 F2 3U2 B' 2D' 2F U' 3R' 2D B2 U 2F 2D2 2U' U2 3F' 2D' 3U' 2U' 3F R2 3F L2 3U2 2F2 F' 2D 2B' D2 2D2 2U2
*4. *2F2 F 3R2 F 3R R' D2 2U L' 2F2 2L2 B 2L 3F 2U' 2L' 3R' 2R R 2U2 L' 3U' 3F' 2D B U 2F2 F' L2 3R' 2F' F 2U B U2 F 2U' 2L 3R2 2R B 2F U2 3F' 2U2 B2 2L F' D2 B R D 3R' 2B' F' 2L B' D2 F 3R 2R' 2F F' 3U L' 2D2 3R D' 2D B'
*5. *2D' B' 2B2 2F2 2L 2R2 3F 2F 2U 2F' 2R' D' L' D2 3R' R2 U2 3R2 2D' 3F' F L2 B2 2F' D 2D U 2R' D2 R 2F2 2L2 2D 3F' 2U B' 2B 2U' 2F F2 L B2 2F' 3R2 2R2 B 2B' D 2L R 3F' 2U2 2B' 2L2 B L' 2R' R' U L2 3R' 3U' 3F 2F' D 3R U L2 F2 R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B 3F L 2L 3R2 R 3D' L 3R2 2B' 3B2 3F2 2F F 3D2 3F 2U2 U' F U2 3L 3R2 2F L 3B2 U F' 2L2 B' F 2D2 3U2 L' 3R 3F' U' 3R' 3B' 3F 3R 2U2 B2 3F' 2L' 2R D U 3L' 2B R' 3B2 F 3U 3F' 3R' R' 2B2 L R2 3B D' 3R' B' 2U B L 3L2 R' 3D 2R' D' L 2D2 B2 3U2 2R 3B 3R F 2L 3D 3U' L' B2 3B D' 3R2 2B' 2D' B' 2B2 3F' L2 2L' 3L 3R' 2R2 D2 2L' 3B
*2. *D2 F2 3R D 2D2 2R' U2 B' 3B2 F 2L2 B' 3B2 2D' 2F R' U2 L2 2R R' 2B' 2F2 F 3D2 2R D 3R' 2B2 3B' 3L' 3F2 3U' 2F' 3L' 3F' 2L' B2 3L 3U U2 R2 3U' 2U' L2 3U 2L2 3L' B 2R2 3B 2F2 3L 3R' 2F' 2D U' 2B 2D' 2B' 2F D2 R D 2L' 3B2 3L' D2 3L2 3R B 3L 2U 2B 2F2 3D U2 2R R' B L' 2F' 2U' 2B' 3R' D 2U2 U2 2R' 2D' F2 U 2L 2U2 3F 2D' B U 3F2 3U2 3L'
*3. *L D' 2U R 2F 2D' 3U2 3L' R' D 2U2 2L 2R' B' 3B' U' 3F R' 3U2 U2 2L2 3L 3R2 2R2 R 2B 3D2 2U' 2R' D 3L2 R' 2F2 3U R2 3U' 3B 3R 3U2 B2 2U' U2 F 2U2 2B' 2F' R' B2 3F' 3D' F 2L2 2R2 B 3D F' 3L' 3U' U2 2L' 3U 2B 3L 2R2 2D' B 3D2 3B2 R 2F D' 3D' 3B2 D U2 2L2 3D' 3L R' F L' 3U F' 3L' 3D2 2R R2 3U 2U' 2F' F' 2D' 3R 3F 3L 3R2 2R' B 3B' 3F'
*4. *2B2 F2 3U L2 2D' 2U2 3F2 F 3L U 3R2 3F2 L 3L2 3R 2R' R' D F' 3L B 3B2 D2 2L' 3R2 R B' 3B2 D2 2D 2F F' L' 3U2 2R' 3D U 2L2 3R' 2D' F U2 2L' 2R' R2 3B' 3R2 D2 3F2 3U2 F 3L' 3R2 2R2 B 3F' F' D 3B' 2U 2L2 2R' 3F' 3D2 B' 3B2 F2 L 3U' 3B 3D F' D2 U 3F2 2D' U' 2L' 2R R2 2B2 2F2 F2 3U' 2U2 3R2 2R U2 2B 2R' 2B' 3U 2F F 3U' B2 3L 3F2 D' B2
*5. *R2 B2 2B2 2R 3U' 2R 3D B2 3B L B' 3F 2R2 D' 3D' 3U R' F' 2R' 2D2 3F 2U2 3F' 3R R D2 F 3R2 3B 2D' B2 2U2 2B' 3D' 3R2 2D2 L 2R2 R 3D' 2L2 3L' 2B' R 3D2 3L 2F 3U2 F D2 3U2 U' 2B2 2U2 2R 3U 3R' 3U 3L D2 3D2 3U 2F2 R2 2F' L' 3R' 2R 2F 3U 3F 3L' 2B R2 2D' 2F 3U' F' L2 2D 3D' B 3R 3F' 3L2 B' 2B' 3B2 2L 3R2 3B F' D' 2L' 3L2 2D' L2 2L2 2R2 3D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' R2 F R2 U F U F2
*2. *F R' F R F' U2 F' U'
*3. *R' U F2 U2 R2 U' R F2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D2 F2 U2 B U2 F L2 B2 D2 F D' R' D2 L U L2 F' L2 U B
*2. *F2 U' B D R B2 D' R2 D L2 F U2 R2 F R2 U2 D2 F D2 R2
*3. *D' L2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F' R' B' D2 F' L U F2 U F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D Uw2 U B2 D2 Fw' L' F R' F Uw' F' L' B2 L' U' B' Rw' U R' Uw' R2 B R2 Fw' D2 Rw Fw' F Rw' R B2 Fw2 F D B' F' D L' D
*2. *R' D2 Uw Fw' F D' Uw R Fw F Rw2 B' L Uw' B2 Uw B Rw B U F2 D2 F Rw R2 F' L' D2 R2 B R' B' F Rw Fw' F' U2 L2 D' Rw'
*3. *R B' Rw2 U Fw Uw2 Rw R F' D2 U' L2 Uw Rw Fw F U2 R' Uw2 Rw' F2 L' Uw' R2 U2 Rw2 R2 Fw' D Uw2 U' R' U L' Rw' B' Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R Bw2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 Rw2 D2 Uw' U2 B Lw' Bw Rw2 Bw' Fw2 R B2 F' U Bw2 Rw Dw U' R2 Uw' Fw' F2 D' L' Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 F2 D' Dw' Uw2 U' Lw D' Fw L2 Lw' B F Lw Uw Fw2 F Uw Bw Lw2 Bw2 Fw L Lw2 Rw' R2 Bw'
*2. *L2 Uw2 R U F2 D' F Lw Rw' R' U B' Bw' D2 Lw2 Uw2 B' Fw R F2 Rw Bw' U2 B Bw' L Lw' Rw2 R B' Fw F2 D2 U' Rw' D U' Bw' L Lw B' U' L Uw2 L2 F2 Lw' Rw B2 F' Rw' R D' U2 Fw2 Uw2 R D2 F2 Lw
*3. *Uw' Fw2 L2 Rw' R' U' R2 B' L' Lw Rw' D2 R D' Uw2 B' Fw D' Uw2 Bw F2 D2 F U Fw Uw2 Rw R' U' B' Bw2 U' L' R' B' Bw2 Fw L2 Lw Rw2 B' Dw' Fw' Rw D' Dw2 U2 Bw D' Rw Fw F L' R' Fw' D' Uw' U' B F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F 2D R 2B' 2D 2B L2 D 2U2 2B R U' L 3F' 3U2 R' U 2F D' 2R B 2F' 3U' 2U U' L' 2F' 2U' R' 2B 2D' F 2D 2U F 2D 2U' U' B' 3F F 3R 3U' 3F2 2U R2 B' R' 2D2 3U2 B2 2D2 3U 2U2 2R 3U2 B' 2R' R 2F2 D' 2U2 2F 2D2 B2 2F2 2L' 2R R' 2D2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F' 3D 2L 3U 3B2 D' 2U2 L' 2L 3R2 2B 3R 3F2 F 3R 2F2 F 2D2 B 2F' 2U B 3B2 3D2 3L' B' R U 3L' 3R B2 2B2 2U2 2L 2B L2 R2 D 2D' U' 2F' 2L2 B' 2D' 3D' 2U U' 2L 3B2 F 3D' 3U2 2U 2F 2D2 3D2 2B' 3B 3F' 3L2 3R2 3F2 U' 2L' D' 2F' 2D2 3R' 2D2 3R2 3D' 2B 3U2 2L' 3U' B U' L' 3L2 3R' 2D' U B2 2B2 3B2 D2 3U U' B' 2F 3R' 2D2 2U' U' B2 2B2 3B' 3D 2L' R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L2 D U R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U' B D' L' R B L2 F' U2 L' R'
*2. *R' L D F L2 D R2 L' F U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2
*3. *L F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 F R' D F2 U2 F' L' R F U
*4. *D' B2 D L2 U F2 D2 R2 U R2 B' L U2 F2 D R B F' L' F'
*5. *L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 F' L' R2 D' U' L' F2 L2 D R2
*6. *D R' D' B2 U' R2 B' L2 F U2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R' U2 L
*7. *B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' F L' R2 U2 R' F' L B2 L
*8. *R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 L B' D F' U' B F2 U' B' R
*9. *U2 L2 U2 B D2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 F L' R2 U B F2 L' R' B2 D F'
*10. *L2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' U2 B2 F' U R F' D2 F2 U2 L' U' R
*11. *U2 B' D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B R2 F2 R F R D B2 L' B' D U F2
*12. *B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 L' F2 R2 D' L2 D F' R2 B R
*13. *R2 F U2 L2 F R2 D2 B R2 F' L2 R' B' R B2 R' U L D B2 F2
*14. *F2 L D2 U2 B2 L U2 L' D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 L' B F' L' R2 U2 F'
*15. *U' F2 U R2 U' B2 D F2 U B2 U2 L' R F' D' F D B R' F'
*16. *L2 F2 D2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 L U2 R' U F2 L2 U F U' R2 F2 U' R
*17. *L' R B2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 F2 D F' R U B' U' F' R' D' L'
*18. *B2 R2 U2 B' D2 B D2 U2 B' F' U2 L' U F' R' B2 L U2 F' U F'
*19. *D2 U2 B2 R D2 L R2 B2 R' U2 L2 B D2 F R2 F' U' B' F L
*20. *L2 U L' D2 F2 B2 U' B D R D2 F2 L' U2 R L2 U2 R2 B2 U2
*21. *B D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 F D' B2 R D' B2 D B' D L F
*22. *U F' U2 F' D2 L2 F' B2 L' U2 B' R2 U2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 B'
*23. *L U' R2 B' D2 R' F R' D' R2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D L2
*24. *F2 D L2 U B2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 F U' F2 R D2 R' B2 L' D2 B' R
*25. *F U2 F' L2 B' U2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 L' D B' U' R' B2 U2 B' D2 F'
*26. *R F2 D' B2 L' B2 L' F B L2 D' R2 F2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 L2
*27. *D2 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 U' R2 F L B2 D' B' F2 U' L2 B2 F2
*28. *D L' U L' U D' L D B R2 D B2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2
*29. *U' F R' F' L2 B L U2 R' U R B2 R2 B2 R F2 R B2 R' F2 B2
*30. *D' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 U2 R2 B' L2 R' D2 L F2 R F' L
*31. *B' L2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 L B2 R U F D R2 B2 R2 F
*32. *B2 U B2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' D B' R U2 F L' D' B U
*33. *R2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 U2 B' F' L R' D B' R2 U' R B F2 L
*34. *U R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F2 L U' B U2 B L2 B L' R2 B'
*35. *U' F2 U2 B U' L' D' L2 U' R' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 U2 L F2 B2
*36. *B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 L B L' D2 L D' F2 D' F2
*37. *U2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 L B2 D B2 F' U2 L B F2 R' F'
*38. *D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' L B D' B2 D' F2 R2 B' R U'
*39. *U2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' U2 R U2 L2 D' B' L' B2 L D F'
*40. *F2 L U2 L B2 L' D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U L' F' L B U B' D2 R U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L' U2 B D2 L D B2 R2 F
*2. *R' F2 U2 R B2 D2 R' B2 L U2 L2 D F D L' F2 L U R2 F
*3. *U R L2 B' L' D F B D R' U2 R2 L D2 L F2 L' F2 D2 B2
*4. *D2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 B U2 B' U2 F' L F2 U B U L F2 R2 D' B'
*5. *L' D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L U2 R B2 L B U L D F2 L2 U' R2 D U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F R D' R' U F L' U' L D
*2. *L B2 D2 U2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R U' R F D U F' R' U' R' B2
*3. *R' B2 U2 R F2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 R' B R D' B' L2 U B L D
*4. *U2 B2 L' F2 U2 L B2 R2 U2 B D' F L2 D F R2
*5. *R' U2 L' F2 R D2 F2 L R U2 R' B D R D L D2 B2 U L R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 U2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' R F' L2 R2 U' R B' U' R
*2. *D' B2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 R F D U B F' L B' U L'
*3. *F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D U2 B2 R2 F D2 U L2 R U2 L D B F
*4. *F2 U L2 B2 U B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D2 L' F D' B2 R2 F U L' R' D
*5. *B R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 F2 L' U F2 L2 F' L F D' R2 F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 R' F B U' B' L2 F' U2 L' U' F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' F R2 U F R U'
*3. *L' U2 R F2 L' R' D2 L' U2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' R B' U L B' R F'
*4. *Uw2 B F2 Rw Fw Rw' R2 Uw U L2 D' Fw2 R Uw' B2 F2 L2 Fw' F' Uw2 Fw' F' L' Uw' R2 B F D' F D Uw B' Fw' F D2 U' Rw D U' B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 F' R' U2 F U' F R' U'
*3. *R U' D R' B' D' L2 F' U R L2 F' U2 B R2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 D2
*4. *Uw L2 B2 L2 U L' U2 R2 U Rw' D' Fw U2 R2 F2 R' B2 L' U' F2 Rw2 D' Uw L2 Uw L Rw Fw2 Rw2 D Uw' U Fw' U F2 Uw F' D Fw' Rw
*5. *B' L2 Lw2 R' Fw2 U2 Fw2 F2 R Dw2 Bw F D' Dw2 U2 Bw U2 L2 Rw2 Uw Bw' D' Lw' U' F' D2 Bw' L2 Dw2 U' R' D2 Dw Uw' U2 Rw U2 Fw' L' B' Bw Fw Uw U' L Dw' Lw U Bw F L2 Lw' D2 Rw R Dw Uw U2 Rw2 U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-4 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=6 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=0 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-5 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-4 / dUdU u=2,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=-1 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-5 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=-5 / dUdU u=6,d=-2 / ddUU u=0,d=4 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B U' L' B L' U B r'
*2. *U' R L U R' L B' L' R' r' b u
*3. *R U L' R' B' L R l b' u'
*4. *U R' U R' L B U L' l' b u'
*5. *L R' B U R' L B' b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0)
*2. *(-3, 2) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 3) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)
*3. *(3, -4) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (3, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, 3)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 3) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (2, -3) / (0, 4) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, -5) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *R U' D L' U' R L' U' R' D' U'
*2. *L R D' L D R' U D U' D' U'
*3. *D R' U L' D L' R' L' U' D' U'
*4. *L R' D U' L R D' L R' D' U'
*5. *D R' D L' U' D R' L' U' D' U'


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Nov 17, 2015)

*2x2:* (9.07), 5.87, 5.92, (2.89), 7.63 -> *6.48*
*3x3:* 18.39, (17.28), 18.54, (18.59), 18.28 -> *18.40*
*4x4:* (1:07.34), 1:10.72, (1:22.88), 1:20.56, 1:13.42 -> *1:14.90*
*6x6:* 5:59.21, 5:41.20, (6:00.01), 5:32.34, (5:18.91) -> *5:44.25*
*3BLD:* 4:28.13, DNF, 3:33.49 -> *3:33.49*
*MBLD: 2/2, 13:06.30*
*234: 1:39.48*
*Mega:* 1:33.39, 1:49.88, (1:57.32), (1:30.55), 1:42.87 -> *1:42.05*
*Pyra:* (7.82), (24.91), 13.01, 14.30, 18.03 -> *15.11*


----------



## Torch (Nov 18, 2015)

2x2: 4.12, (2.99), 4.18, 3.52, (6.06) = 3.94
3x3: 11.38, (14.44), 11.76, 12.98, (9.27) = 12.04
4x4: 53.99, 52.94, 53.04, (47.72), (58.09) = 53.32
5x5: 2:28.98, 2:27.70, (2:30.46), (2:17.41), 2:25.18 = 2:27.29
2BLD: 33.12, 39.97, 25.38 = 25.38
3BLD: 1:15.45, 1:27.55, 1:32.50 = 1:15.45
OH: (29.96), (21.96), 23.91, 26.56, 22.51 = 24.33
2-4 Relay: 1:17.81
2-5 Relay: 4:07.51
Clock: 18.79, (21.18), 20.11, (15.80), 20.51 = 19.80
Pyra: (5.41), (7.95), 6.72, 6.10, 7.21 = 6.68
SQ-1: (44.25), (31.27), 40.84, 31.31, 31.50 = 34.55
Skewb: 6.97, 7.46, 9.26, (5.60), (9.59) = 7.90


----------



## pjk (Nov 18, 2015)

*5x5*: 1:32.69, (1:44.89), (1:29.53),1:43.39, 1:36.62 - 1:37.57


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 18, 2015)

*2X2X2:* (9.13) 7.05 7.60 (3.23) 8.02 = *7.56* //Single PB
*3X3X3:* 21.92 19.40 19.71 (23.22) (18.85) =* 20.34*
*5X5X5:* (4:08.52) 4:21.80 4:29.66 4:28.62 (DNS) = *4:26.69*


----------



## asacuber (Nov 18, 2015)

2x2
avg of 5: 3.94

Time List:
1. 3.64 U R' F2 R' F U' R F' U2 
2. (3.47) R2 F2 U R F' R2 U2 F U 
3. 4.16 R' U2 R' U F R' U2 F2 R U' 
4. (5.30) U R F U R' U2 R 
5. 4.01 U2 R' F U2 R' U' R' F' U

3x3
avg of 5: 16.58

Time List:
1. (17.96) R2 D U R2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B' D' R2 U' F' R' D' B' D' L' 
2. 17.83 F L2 B2 R2 B U2 B L2 F L2 D2 L' B' R' B' U2 R2 U L2 F D 
3. 15.50 B' R2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F L' U' F D' L' R2 B2 U' B' F' 
4. 16.42 U2 L U2 L D2 L B2 F2 L2 U2 R F' D B F L' D U B' L2 F' 
5. (13.75) F' U2 L B2 L B U B2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 L2 F'

Pyra
avg of 5: 8.85

Time List:
1. 7.48 B U' L' B L' U B r' 
2. (11.06) U' R L U R' L B' L' R' r' b u 
3. 9.03 R U L' R' B' L R l b' u' 
4. (4.75) U R' U R' L B U L' l' b u' 
5. 10.04 L R' B U R' L B' b' u'

4x4
avg of 5: 2:03.61
Time List:
1. 2:06.89 D2 B' F U B Fw2 Uw B' Fw2 F2 L D Uw' B F2 L' Rw2 R D' B' Uw' F2 U Rw' Fw' Rw R' U' Rw' D2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 U B F L' R2 Uw2 F' 
2. (1:55.07) Fw' U R Fw2 L' Rw2 D2 Uw' L D L' F2 Rw2 R' B' F2 R' Uw2 L' D' Rw' R Uw2 L2 F2 L R' Uw Rw' F2 D2 Uw U R Uw L2 B2 Uw' B2 Rw 
3. 2:02.96 B' D' L Rw2 F2 D Fw2 D' B2 L' Rw' R2 B D Fw Uw U2 B Uw2 B F R2 D2 B' U2 R U L D' Uw L2 Fw F Rw2 B' Fw' D L' Uw R 
4. (2:09.77) D2 R' Fw' Uw U' Rw2 B F' Uw Rw' Uw2 B' F' R2 B F Rw2 R D Uw' U' B Rw R2 D B' Uw2 U' F' L2 U L2 B' F L Rw2 U Fw' L' R2 
5. 2:00.97 Uw' U2 Fw Uw2 U' B' L' Uw' Rw' B L Rw Fw' F2 L2 F2 Uw R B2 Fw2 R2 D' U' R F' D2 U' R' Uw B' Fw F Rw' Uw U' Rw F2 D Uw2 U2

OH

avg of 5: 55.50

Time List:
1. 47.98 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L' U2 B D2 L D B2 R2 F 
2. (47.70) R' F2 U2 R B2 D2 R' B2 L U2 L2 D F D L' F2 L U R2 F 
3. 1:01.20 U R L2 B' L' D F B D R' U2 R2 L D2 L F2 L' F2 D2 B2 
4. 57.33 D2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 B U2 B' U2 F' L F2 U B U L F2 R2 D' B' 
5. (DNF(56.13)) L' D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L U2 R B2 L B U L D F2 L2 U' R2 D U'

Impressed with2x2 3x3 and pyra(pb avg and single!)4x4 and Oh were dissapointing (56 was DNF beccause my right hand accidentally nicked the cube lol)


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 18, 2015)

3x3: 14.70, 16.57, 14.45, 13.83, 13.12 = 14.33
megaminx: 1:20.39, 1:21.25, 1:31.54, 1:06.55, 1:15.15 = 1:18.93


----------



## Popo4123 (Nov 18, 2015)

3x3
avg of 5: 10.07

Time List:
10.09, 10.31, (9.59), (11.57), 9.81


----------



## mafergut (Nov 19, 2015)

First time here.

*2x2x2:* 6.16, (4.33), 7.30, (8.75), 6.38 = *6.61*
*3x3x3:* 20.02, (21.30), 17.75, (17.64), 19.11 = *18.96*
*3x3x3 OH:* (36.84), (43.67), 37.13, 38.48, 39.89 = *38.50* // PB Ao5!!!!!
*4x4x4:* 2:55.49, 2:10.79, (2:07.24), (DNF(2:47.33)), 2:19.63 = *2:28.64*

2x2x2: in the 4th solve I solved on yellow 'cos I had already been told of a nice one on red and I did not want to take advantage of that.
3x3x3: bad start but ended up being not-so-bad but not great.
3x3x3 OH: without any warmup, I got a PB Ao5 by more than a whole second!!!!
4x4x4: I'm bad at 4x4, what can I say? Not even a single sub-2min, even though most of the solves did not have any parity


----------



## PJKCuber (Nov 19, 2015)

2x2 SessionX
time	ao5	ao12
1	6.42	-	-
2	5.51	-	-
3	4.98	-	-
4	5.66	-	-
5	5.77	*5.64* -
solve: 5/5
mean: 5.67

3x3
time	ao5	ao12
1	12.22	-	-
2	14.26	-	-
3	11.55	-	-
4	13.73	-	-
5	13.21	*13.05	*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 19, 2015)

222: 5.60, (2.92), (6.28), 6.02, 6.23 = 5.95
333: 16.51, (16.33), 17.47, (17.47), 16.70 = 16.89
444: (1:17.59), 1:09.10, 1:07.80, (1:01.12), 1:03.06 = 1:06.65 (eew)
555: 2:03.43, (1:54.08), 1:59.87, 1:59.49, (2:10.11) = 2:00.93
Pyra: (7.80), (15.63), 11.01, 13.52, 8.12 = 10.88
Skewb: 11.67, 14.67, (40.42), 15.65, 16.20 = 15.51
2-4: 1:20.60
2-5: 3:32.45


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 20, 2015)

*2x2* - (1.81), 2.38, 2.97, 2.86, (4.02) = *2.74*
*3x3* - 13.62, (14.64), 14.07, 12.98, (12.76) = *13.56*
*4x4* - 49.11, (42.14), 48.33, 50.50, (50.67) = *49.31*
*5x5* - 1:28.62, (1:27.55), 1:38.34, 1:30.33, (1:38.35) = *1:32.43*
*6x6* - 3:20.84, 3:19.86, (3:30.82), (3:10.66), 3:20.17 = *3:20.29*
*7x7* - 4:59.84, (4:43.44), (5:05.21), 4:49.26, 4:48.80 = *4:52.63*
*2BLD* - 23.39, 17.85, 29.20 = *17.85*
*3BLD* - 1:42.25, 1:50.24, 2:05.76 = *1:42.25*
*4BLD* - 13:11.25, DNS, DNS = *13:11.25*
*5BLD* - DNF, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*MBLD* - *4/4 (15:14)*
*FMC* - *37*
*OH* - 28.11, 24.11, (20.62), 23.89, (29.67) = *25.37*
*Feet* - 1:50.67, 1:49.89, 2:02.68, (2:33.47), (1:45.80) = *1:54.41*
*MTS* - 2:13.28, 2:07.64, (1:56.63), (2:29.82), 2:20.15 = *2:13.69*
*2-4 Relay* = *1:04.48*
*2-5 Relay* = *2:40.11*
*Clock* - 7.14, 7.65, 8.28, (13.86), (5.55) = *7.69*
*Megaminx* - 1:38.24, (1:46.61), 1:40.28, 1:37.39, (1:35.54) = *1:38.64*
*Pyraminx* - 5.82, (5.01), 6.16, 7.00, (12.17) = *6.33*
*Square-1* - (18.04), 20.66, 19.95, 18.98, (21.03) = *19.86*
*Skewb* - 5.91, 5.56, (6.01), (4.87), 4.90 = *5.46*


----------



## pyr14 (Nov 21, 2015)

sq1: 38.27, 35.74, (43.79), (27.49), 39.68 (ao5 - 37.90)
clock: (20.32), (11.92), 14.80, 14.72, 13.04 (ao5 = 14.19) pretty bad average
skewb: (12.42), (9.42), 11.59, 12.34, 11.50 (ao5 = 11.81)
pyraminx: 6.03, 5.58, 5.41, (6.07), (5.18) (ao5 = 5.67) really good ao5
3x3: 18.94, 16.63, (15.30), (20.56), 18.43 (ao5 = 18.00)
OH: (36.26), 40.77, 40.93, 48.99, (49.12) ao5 = 43.56... really good OH avg


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2015)

*3x3:* (14.88), (24.93), 16.00, 21.58, 15.36 = 17.65
*4x4:* (54.19), (1:07.44), 58.78, 1:03.77, 1:00.68 = 1:01.08
*5x5:* 1:48.57, 1:40.16, 1:45.13, (2:00.15), (1:37.99) = 1:44.62
*6x6:* (3:20.07), 3:17.88, 3:13.42, (3:01.67), 3:08.68 = 3:13.33
*7x7:* 4:49.95, 4:20.14, (4:17.45), 4:36.68, (4:57.00) = 4:35.59
*OH:* 32.67, (41.19), 38.19, (30.27), 32.62 = 34.49
*Megaminx:* 2:09.58, (2:19.10), 2:06.86, 2:01.31, (1:50.76) = 2:05.92

Well that was absolutely horrible. Too tired


----------



## Bogdan (Nov 22, 2015)

*2x2x2:* 4.92, (3.85), (7.66), 6.61, 5.83-> *5.79*
*3x3x3:* (13.94), 15.07, 18.49, (19.74), 15.49-> *16.35*
*4x4x4:* 1:24.22, 1:21.85, 1:23.80, (1:32.76), (1:13.59)-> *1:23.29*
*5x5x5:* (2:38.88), 3:07.45, 2:53.86, (3:48.05), 2:57.92-> *2:59.74*
*7x7x7:* 9:20.39, (8:58.18), 9:39.21, (9:45.73), 9:22.42-> *9:27.34*
*2x2x2BLD:* 1:24.39, 1:14.66, 1:03.68-> *1:03.68*
*3x3x3BLD:* DNF, 6:08.93, 5:05.95-> *5:05.95*
*3x3x3OH:* 43.03, 37.08, (32.94), (48.27), 37.94-> *39.35*
*3x3x3MTS:* 2:41.40, (2:27.99), 3:29.32, 2:39.27, (DNF)-> *2:56.66*
*234*-> *2:08.76*
*2345*-> *4:57.19*
*megaminx:* (3:23.15), (2:54.77), 3:11.42, 2:54.94, 3:10.95-> *3:05.77*
*sq-1:* (1:00.52), 55.34, 50.80, (36.46), 49.92-> *52.02*
*skewb:* (9.30), 9.57, (18.16), 13.02, 11.97-> *11.52*
*3x3x3FM:* *DNF* i passed the time limit and i didn't found the insertions


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 23, 2015)

I will not be able to caculate the results until Tuesday evening (GMT)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 24, 2015)

And so the results: congrats to DuffyEdge, cuberkid10 and jaysammey777

*2x2x2*(40)

 2.54 WACWCA
 2.56 hssandwich
 2.66 cuberkid10
 2.71 Isaac Lai
 2.74 DuffyEdge
 2.87 Lapinsavant
 3.13 Iggy
 3.17 giorgi
 3.27 qaz
 3.57 pantu2000
 3.76 ichcubegern
 3.90 Neo63
 3.91 asacuber
 3.94 Torch
 4.00 origamicuber1
 4.01 JustinTimeCuber
 4.10 G2013
 4.14 jaysammey777
 4.15 Tx789
 4.58 CyanSandwich
 4.73 qwertycuber
 4.98 ESCool
 5.01 SuperDuperCuber
 5.65 PJKCuber
 5.79 Bogdan
 5.94 Jayanth
 5.95 Ordway Persyn
 6.00 danvosk
 6.42 Kenneth Svendson
 6.47 Sergeant Baboon
 6.61 mafergut
 6.73 evileli
 6.85 h2f
 6.94 LostGent
 7.18 bulletpal
 7.56 MarcelP
 7.68 Speedysolver
 9.38 Schmidt
 11.91 arbivara
 14.53 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(46)

 9.87 cuberkid10
 10.07 Popo4123
 10.80 Isaac Lai
 11.96 WACWCA
 12.01 Iggy
 12.02 ichcubegern
 12.03 hssandwich
 12.04 Torch
 12.53 giorgi
 12.66 origamicuber1
 13.05 PJKCuber
 13.33 pantu2000
 13.56 DuffyEdge
 13.73 JustinTimeCuber
 14.33 JianhanC
 14.38 G2013
 14.68 qaz
 14.91 ESCool
 15.11 Neo63
 15.13 FastCubeMaster
 15.15 LostGent
 15.49 Cale S
 15.53 jaysammey777
 16.14 CyanSandwich
 16.35 Bogdan
 16.51 Kenneth Svendson
 16.89 Ordway Persyn
 16.94 asacuber
 17.65 Dene
 17.81 Speedysolver
 17.84 Tx789
 18.00 pyr14
 18.40 Sergeant Baboon
 18.96 mafergut
 19.94 h2f
 20.33 evileli
 20.34 MarcelP
 21.81 bulletpal
 22.12 Perff
 22.35 danvosk
 22.36 Jayanth
 24.79 Bubbagrub
 25.82 Schmidt
 30.52 Jason Green
 35.34 MatsBergsten
 37.12 arbivara
*4x4x4*(26)

 38.12 Lapinsavant
 45.04 cuberkid10
 49.31 DuffyEdge
 50.86 qaz
 53.32 Torch
 53.36 hssandwich
 53.55 Speedysolver
 53.60 jaysammey777
 53.89 ichcubegern
 54.45 Isaac Lai
 57.18 Cale S
 59.97 G2013
 1:01.08 Dene
 1:05.33 CyanSandwich
 1:06.65 Ordway Persyn
 1:14.54 Kenneth Svendson
 1:14.90 Sergeant Baboon
 1:21.82 h2f
 1:23.29 Bogdan
 1:26.98 evileli
 1:40.46 bulletpal
 1:48.86 danvosk
 2:04.49 asacuber
 2:19.57 MatsBergsten
 2:28.64 mafergut
 DNF Schmidt
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:14.12 Lapinsavant
 1:27.19 qaz
 1:32.43 DuffyEdge
 1:35.63 pjk
 1:41.13 Cale S
 1:44.62 Dene
 1:45.33 cuberkid10
 2:00.93 Ordway Persyn
 2:06.81 jaysammey777
 2:20.34 CyanSandwich
 2:27.29 Torch
 2:32.29 Kenneth Svendson
 2:39.14 evileli
 2:59.74 Bogdan
 3:31.75 h2f
 4:26.69 MarcelP
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:13.33 Dene
 3:20.29 DuffyEdge
 3:44.91 jaysammey777
 4:44.15 CyanSandwich
 4:55.88 Kenneth Svendson
 5:44.25 Sergeant Baboon
11:45.39 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:35.59 Dene
 4:52.63 DuffyEdge
 5:52.11 jaysammey777
 7:42.12 Kenneth Svendson
 9:27.34 Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 17.32 Lapinsavant
 19.67 Iggy
 19.91 ichcubegern
 21.48 pantu2000
 22.34 hssandwich
 24.02 qaz
 24.33 Torch
 24.50 Isaac Lai
 25.37 DuffyEdge
 25.67 cuberkid10
 28.70 WACWCA
 29.07 giorgi
 34.49 Dene
 35.79 jaysammey777
 36.32 Kenneth Svendson
 38.50 mafergut
 39.35 Bogdan
 40.51 Bubbagrub
 42.23 h2f
 43.56 pyr14
 50.47 danvosk
 51.66 CyanSandwich
 53.60 asacuber
 57.96 Jayanth
 59.74 Schmidt
 1:00.19 arbivara
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:09.76 Cale S
 1:14.69 Kenneth Svendson
 1:54.41 DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 6.75 cuberkid10
 8.90 jaysammey777
 13.39 hssandwich
 16.70 kamilprzyb
 17.85 DuffyEdge
 25.38 Torch
 33.09 MatsBergsten
 38.81 h2f
 43.67 Isaac Lai
 1:03.68 Bogdan
 3:13.07 danvosk
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 58.15 kamilprzyb
 1:15.45 Torch
 1:26.31 MatsBergsten
 1:42.25 DuffyEdge
 1:56.98 G2013
 2:14.32 h2f
 3:20.34 jaysammey777
 3:33.49 Sergeant Baboon
 5:05.95 Bogdan
 5:59.29 Isaac Lai
 DNF evileli
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:21.71 MatsBergsten
13:11.25 DuffyEdge
 DNF h2f
 DNF jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 5:49.02 Cale S
 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF DuffyEdge
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

30:59.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

8/8 (22:42)  kamilprzyb
4/4 (15:14)  DuffyEdge
2/2 (13:06)  Sergeant Baboon
2/3 (19:00)  jaysammey777
5/10 (48:30)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 49.92 jaysammey777
 2:13.69 DuffyEdge
 2:56.66 Bogdan
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 54.80 Lapinsavant
 1:04.48 DuffyEdge
 1:06.40 cuberkid10
 1:11.43 qaz
 1:13.18 pantu2000
 1:15.40 Isaac Lai
 1:17.81 Torch
 1:20.60 Ordway Persyn
 1:24.40 Neo63
 1:27.00 Kenneth Svendson
 1:33.21 jaysammey777
 1:39.48 Sergeant Baboon
 1:53.35 h2f
 2:08.76 Bogdan
 2:28.51 danvosk
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:03.86 Lapinsavant
 2:40.11 DuffyEdge
 2:43.21 qaz
 2:52.64 cuberkid10
 3:31.28 jaysammey777
 3:32.45 Ordway Persyn
 3:39.71 Kenneth Svendson
 4:07.51 Torch
 4:57.19 Bogdan
 5:41.21 h2f
*Magic*(1)

 1.61 jaysammey777
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.91 jaysammey777
*Skewb*(19)

 3.72 Isaac Lai
 4.31 hssandwich
 4.56 Cale S
 5.37 connorlacrosse
 5.46 DuffyEdge
 6.24 qaz
 6.32 pantu2000
 7.37 cuberkid10
 7.90 Torch
 8.40 Tx789
 8.57 ichcubegern
 11.21 ESCool
 11.23 danvosk
 11.50 CyanSandwich
 11.52 Bogdan
 11.81 pyr14
 12.97 jaysammey777
 15.51 Ordway Persyn
 22.59 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(9)

 7.69 DuffyEdge
 7.74 qaz
 14.19 pyr14
 14.53 Kenneth Svendson
 18.45 Schmidt
 19.80 Torch
 22.68 cuberkid10
 23.09 jaysammey777
 28.50 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(19)

 3.37 Isaac Lai
 4.05 hssandwich
 5.61 cuberkid10
 5.67 pyr14
 6.03 jaysammey777
 6.24 SuperDuperCuber
 6.33 DuffyEdge
 6.62 Cale S
 6.68 Torch
 6.84 pantu2000
 7.13 qaz
 7.18 Tx789
 8.29 danvosk
 8.45 asacuber
 10.16 Kenneth Svendson
 10.53 CyanSandwich
 10.88 Ordway Persyn
 12.87 Schmidt
 15.11 Sergeant Baboon
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:18.93 JianhanC
 1:21.76 jaysammey777
 1:33.83 cuberkid10
 1:38.64 DuffyEdge
 1:41.15 Isaac Lai
 1:42.05 Sergeant Baboon
 2:05.92 Dene
 2:19.32 CyanSandwich
 3:05.77 Bogdan
 7:04.21 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(12)

 12.70 Raptor56
 13.53 not_kevin
 19.86 DuffyEdge
 23.00 Neo63
 24.28 hssandwich
 28.84 cuberkid10
 32.16 Cale S
 34.55 Torch
 37.90 pyr14
 52.02 Bogdan
 58.15 Isaac Lai
 1:02.59 jaysammey777
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

27 ardi4nto
28 guusrs
29 Cale S
30 Raptor56
33 CyanSandwich
37 DuffyEdge
42 arbivara
49 Tx789
DNF  h2f
DNF  jaysammey777
DNF  Bogdan

*Contest results*

340 DuffyEdge
255 cuberkid10
246 jaysammey777
215 Torch
212 Isaac Lai
202 qaz
198 hssandwich
150 Lapinsavant
148 Cale S
146 Bogdan
142 ichcubegern
137 pantu2000
136 CyanSandwich
135 Kenneth Svendson
117 h2f
110 Iggy
108 Dene
108 WACWCA
97 Ordway Persyn
95 giorgi
94 MatsBergsten
91 G2013
89 Sergeant Baboon
84 Neo63
78 Tx789
76 asacuber
69 pyr14
68 danvosk
68 origamicuber1
63 JustinTimeCuber
62 ESCool
58 PJKCuber
51 kamilprzyb
50 Speedysolver
49 JianhanC
49 mafergut
48 Popo4123
48 evileli
38 LostGent
36 SuperDuperCuber
34 Schmidt
34 Raptor56
33 Jayanth
31 arbivara
30 bulletpal
30 FastCubeMaster
28 MarcelP
22 qwertycuber
21 ardi4nto
21 Bubbagrub
20 pjk
20 guusrs
17 connorlacrosse
15 not_kevin
11 Perff
6 Jason Green


----------



## Torch (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm coming for you Jacob and Katie!


----------

